# Johnson's Beach 7/9



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

Catfish!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Short and sweet. Sounds like a bummer trip.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

That sounds like the weather report on family guy. "Swimmin' hole!"


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I caught a 14" flounder on Johnson Beach on Saturday. Fishing with fresh dead shrimp on a 'pomp' rig about 20 yds out. I caught another smaller one on a sabiki yesterday that was about 3 feet into the water. We also hit a couple of undersized pomps and an insane number of 12-18" sharks and 4-6" catfish.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

LUPilot said:


> I caught a 14" flounder on Johnson Beach on Saturday. Fishing with fresh dead shrimp on a 'pomp' rig about 20 yds out. I caught another smaller one on a sabiki yesterday that was about 3 feet into the water. We also hit a couple of undersized pomps and an insane number of 12-18" sharks and 4-6" catfish.


Was that gulfside? Going out there tomorrow just curious


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

@COALTRAIN - Yeah, it was gulfside. The larger of the two flounders was caught down near the last area to park and cross to the beach at, the smaller was caught at one of the first little bridges past the large pavillion.


----------

